# [PORTAGE] Emerge flag semantic-desktop (résolu)

## spy20

Bonjour,

suite à une installation du paquet DigiKam, j'ai dû ajouter le flag semantic-desktop pour plusieurs paquets.

```
media-gfx/digikam addressbook geolocation gphoto2 video thmedesigner

=kde-base/kdelibs-4.7.0 semantic-desktop

>=kde-base/pykde4-4.7.0 semantic-desktop

>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.7.0 semantic-desktop

>=kde-base/dolphin-4.7.0 semantic-desktop

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons semantic-desktop

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons semantic-desktop

kde-base/plasma-workspace semantic-desktop

>=kde-base/activitymanager-4.7.0 semantic-desktop

>=kde-base/gwenview-4.7.0 semantic-desktop

```

Et là lorsque je souhaite faire une mise à jour générale -DuNav world, il me demande de revenir en arrière.

Je sens que je vais tourner en rond avec ce flag.

Comment puis-je résoudre ce soucis ?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

Cordialement,

SylvainLast edited by spy20 on Thu Aug 04, 2011 6:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## spy20

En faisant ceci ça passe

```
=kde-base/kdelibs-4.7.0 -semantic-desktop

>=kde-base/pykde4-4.7.0 -semantic-desktop

>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.7.0 -semantic-desktop

>=kde-base/dolphin-4.7.0 -semantic-desktop

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons -semantic-desktop

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons -semantic-desktop

kde-base/plasma-workspace -semantic-desktop

>=kde-base/activitymanager-4.7.0 -semantic-desktop

>=kde-base/gwenview-4.7.0 -semantic-desktop

>=kde-base/kget-4.7.0 -semantic-desktop
```

Mais je crains de re-devoir les activer.

Voici les MAJ à faire ensuite

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-7.11  USE="classic egl gallium llvm nptl shared-glapi -bindist -debug -gbm -gles -motif -openvg -pax_kernel% -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/libvirt-0.9.4 [0.9.3-r1] USE="json libvirtd lxc nls python -avahi -caps -debug -iscsi -lvm -macvtap -nfs -numa -openvz -parted -pcap -phyp -policykit -qemu -sasl (-selinux) -udev -uml -virt-network -virtualbox -xen" 16,254 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.15.7 [0.15.6] USE="python ssl -debug -doc -examples" 2,460 kB                                                                             

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libass-0.9.13 [0.9.12] USE="enca fontconfig static-libs" 245 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-terms/xterm-271 [270] USE="unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar -truetype" 951 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-misc/strigi-0.7.5-r2 [0.7.5-r1] USE="dbus qt4 -clucene -debug -exif -fam -ffmpeg -hyperestraier -inotify (-log) -test" 0 kB                                    

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/chromium-13.0.782.107 [13.0.782.99] USE="cups -gnome -gnome-keyring -kerberos -test -xinerama" LINGUAS="fr -am -ar -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_LA -et -fa -fi -fil -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -it -ja -kn -ko -lt -lv -ml -mr -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -sw -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 151,680 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.7.0  USE="3dnow acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl policykit sse sse2 ssl udev udisks upower (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) -kerberos -lzma -openexr -semantic-desktop* -spell -test -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.7.0  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -ldap -semantic-desktop* -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/pykde4-4.7.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug -doc -examples (-kdeenablefinal) -semantic-desktop*" 0 kB                                                               

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/activitymanager-4.7.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -semantic-desktop*" 0 kB                                                                     

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/gwenview-4.7.0  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -kipi -semantic-desktop*" 0 kB                                                             

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.7.0  USE="handbook python rss (-aqua) -debug -google-gadgets -gps (-kdeenablefinal) -qalculate -semantic-desktop* -xinerama" 0 kB      

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/dolphin-4.7.0  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -semantic-desktop* -thumbnail" 0 kB                                                         

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kget-4.7.0  USE="handbook webkit (-aqua) -bittorrent -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -mms -semantic-desktop* -sqlite" 0 kB                                       

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.7.0  USE="(-aqua) -attica -debug -desktopglobe -exif (-kdeenablefinal) -qalculate -qwt -scim -semantic-desktop*" 0 kB                  

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/vim-core-7.3.266 [7.3.244] USE="acl nls -bash-completion -livecd" 471 kB                                                                               

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/vim-7.3.266 [7.3.244] USE="X acl gpm nls perl python -bash-completion -cscope -debug -minimal -ruby -vim-pager" 0 kB                                   

[ebuild     U  ] app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.4.2 [3.4.1] USE="java -gnome -offlinehelp" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn -bo -br -brx -bs -ca -ca_XV -cs -cy -da -de -dgo -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -ga -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn -ko -kok -ks -ku -lo -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mn -mni -mr -my -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -nso -oc -om -or -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sa_IN -sat -sd -sh -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te -tg -th -tn -tr -ts -ug -uk -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 168,132 kB                                                                       

Total: 19 packages (9 upgrades, 10 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 340,191 kB
```

ça va devenir pénible de recompiler les paquets avec/sans semantic-desktop.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

## sebB

Salut,

Peux-tu poster

emerge --info

Ensuite

Commente les lignes de ton 1er post et ajoute semantic-desktop dans les USE de ton make.conf

Poste ensuite emerge -uDNvp world qu'on voit ce qu'il ne va pas

EDIT: Ca donne quoi emerge -uDNvp world avec ta conf du 1er post et digikam non installé?

----------

## spy20

Re,

voici mon emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.10 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.13-r4, 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_870_@_2.93GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 03 Aug 2011 16:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r2, 3.1.3-r1, 3.2-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.5-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo sunrise desktop-effects x-layman

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=nocona -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=nocona -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl amd64 arts automount berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde mmx mng modules mp3 mp4i mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3support qt4 readline session sql sse sse2 ssl static-libs svg sysfs tcpd unicode webkit xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="dir proxy alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_host authz_owner authz_user cache file_cache mem_cache mime vhost_alias auth_digest proxy_http proxy_connect actions proxy_ajp proxy_balance actions proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_ftp" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

En gardant ma conf, mais en supprimmant Digikam

j'ai ceci : rien

```
emerge -uDNvp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

En commentant tout, et en ajoutant l'option dans mon make.conf j'ai ceci   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
emerge -uDNvp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4:4[aqua=,opengl?,semantic-desktop?]".                                                           

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.7.0::gentoo (Change USE: +semantic-desktop)

- media-sound/amarok-2.4.3::gentoo (Change USE: -semantic-desktop)

(dependency required by "media-sound/amarok-2.4.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Peux-tu poster
> 
> emerge --info
> ...

 

----------

## sebB

USE="semantic-desktop" emerge kdelibs ca donne quoi?

amarok est compilé avec quels use?

 *Quote:*   

> emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4:4[aqua=,opengl?,semantic-desktop?]".

 

T'as bien viré tes anciennes versions de kde?

----------

## spy20

 *sebB wrote:*   

> USE="semantic-desktop" emerge kdelibs ca donne quoi?
> 
>  *Quote:*   emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4:4[aqua=,opengl?,semantic-desktop?]". 
> 
> T'as bien viré tes anciennes versions de kde?

 

Actuellement j'ai la version 4.7 d'installée

```

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.7.0  USE="3dnow acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl policykit sse sse2 ssl udev udisks upower (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) -kerberos -lzma -openexr -semantic-desktop -spell -test -zeroconf" 0 kB

```

Mais ne prends pas en compte ma modification de mon USE

```

USE="-kdeprefix nptl nptlonly ipv6 -fortran unicode pdf mmx sse sse2 amd64 qt3support dbus kde static-libs X sql svg webkit opengl png mysql mng qt4 automount hal jpeg mp3 mp4i arts -pulseaudio -phonon semantic-desktop"

```

----------

## sebB

Rajoute dans ton package.use

```
media-sound/amarok -semantic-desktop
```

Puis emerge -uDNvp world

Si ca passe pas que donne

```
USE="semantic-desktop" emerge kdelibs

```

Il semble que semantic-desktop ne soit pas vital en soit.

----------

## spy20

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Rajoute dans ton package.use
> 
> ```
> media-sound/amarok -semantic-desktop
> ```
> ...

 

Re,

après unique modification du semantic-desktop pour amarok voici ce que j'ai

```

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=kde-base/kdelibs-4.7.0:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop=]".                                                                 

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.7.0::gentoo (Change USE: +semantic-desktop)

- kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.7.0::gentoo (Change USE: -semantic-desktop)

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.7.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kopete-4.7.0" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

Avec le USE manuel avant le emerge j'ai ceci

```

spy20 linux # USE="semantic-desktop" emerge -av kdelibs

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.7.0  USE="3dnow acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl policykit semantic-desktop* sse sse2 ssl udev udisks upower (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) -kerberos -lzma -openexr -spell -test -zeroconf" 0 kB

```

Voici ce qu'il se passe après la mise à jour

```

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdelibs-4.7.0:

 * Your homedir is set to ${HOME}/.kde4

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

spy20 linux # emerge -uDNvp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=kde-base/kdelibs-4.7.0:4[aqua=,semantic-desktop=]".                                                                 

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.7.0::gentoo (Change USE: +semantic-desktop)

- kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.7.0::gentoo (Change USE: -semantic-desktop)

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.7.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kopete-4.7.0" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

----------

## sebB

Peux tu poster ton make.conf et package.use

USE="semantic-desktop" emerge -uDNvp world ca donne quoi?

----------

## spy20

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Peux tu poster ton make.conf et package.use
> 
> USE="semantic-desktop" emerge -uDNvp world ca donne quoi?

 

Oui bien sûr le voici

Make.conf

```
# cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=nocona -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-kdeprefix nptl nptlonly ipv6 -fortran unicode pdf mmx sse sse2 amd64 qt3support dbus kde static-libs X sql svg webkit opengl png mysql mng qt4 automount hal jpeg mp3 mp4i arts -pulseaudio -phonon semantic-desktop"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

APACHE2_MODULES="dir proxy alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_host authz_owner authz_user cache file_cache mem_cache mime vhost_alias auth_digest proxy_http proxy_connect actions proxy_ajp proxy_balance actions proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_ftp"

LINGUAS="fr"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage/layman/

#KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux

#KBUILD_OUTPUT=${KERNEL_DIR}/_dom0

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

Package.use

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.use/use 

>=media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20101114 X alsa ass cdio dvd faac jpeg live mmx mng mp3 network opengel osdmenu png quicktime rar real shm theora vorbis x263 xscreensaver xv xvid 3dnow aaliv ftp gif jack jpeg2k ladspa libcac libmpeg2 mpg123 oss radio samba tga v4l v4l2 vdpau vpx xanim xinerama xvmc zoran matroska

>=sys-fs/udev-151-r4 extras

net-fs/samba addns avahi smbsharemodes swat syslog winbind

media-video/vlc X dbus gcrypt kde mmx mp3 ncu rses opengl png qt4 sse svg xcb a52 aac aalib alsa atmo avahi cdda cddb dc1394 dirac directfb dts dvb dvd fbcon flac flte libass libcaca libnotify libv4l libv4l2 lirc live fontconfig ggi httpd ieee1394 jack modplus mpeg mtp musepack nsplugin ogg optimisememory oss pvr remoteosd rtsp samba sdl sdl-image shine shout skins stream  theora udev upnp v4l v4l2 vaapi vcdex vlm vorbis wma-fixed x264 xml xosd xv zvbi vcdx matroska

mail-client/thunderbird alsa crypt dbus lightning custom-optimization libnotify mozdom startup-notification

x11-plugins/enigmail dbus custom-optimization startup-notification

media-libs/win32codecs (real)

media-sound/amarok lastfm mp3tunes mtp -semantic-desktop

www-client/firefox-bin startup-notification

kde-base/kdelibs kdeenablefinal arts fam cups 3dnow alsa

>=dev-db/mysql-5.1 embedded

dev-libs/libxml2 icu

virtual/mysql embedded

dev-java/sun-jdk X alsa nsplugin

>=app-text/poppler-0.14.5 cairo

app-emulation/wine alsa capi samba gnutls fontconfig

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs alsa

net-analyzer/tcpdump samba

net-analyzer/snort active-response aruba flexresp3 perfprofiling normalizer

app-cdr/k3b dvd emovix encode flac vorbis musepack musicbrains sndfil sox vcd vorbis

media-video/transcode dvd

media-libs/sdl-image gif

media-tv/xbmc alsa avahi webserver

media-libs/libsdl alsa

net-analyzer/nmap gtk

app-emulation/virtualbox alsa vboxwebsrv vnc

net-analyzer/wireshark adns ares doc-pdf gcrypt gtk 

app-emulation/virtualbox-bin rdesktop-vrdp vboxwebsrv

media-libs/mlt melt sdl xml

media-sound/audacity alsa flac id3tag jack midi soundtouch twolame vamp vorbis

media-plugins/alsa-plugins ffmpeg jack speex libsamplerate

#media-video/ffmpeg threads alsa faac jack jpeg2k network oss speex theora v4l v4l2 vaapi vdpau vorbis vpx x264 xvid

#virtual/ffmpeg encode threads theora vaapi vdpau x264

x11-misc/shutter drawing webphoto

dev-lang/python sqlite gtk tk

net-p2p/deluge libnotify webinterface 

net-libs/xulrunner java libnotify

app-admin/setools java

#sys-devel/gcc gtk vanilla

kde-base/kdelibs semantic-desktop

dev-python/PyQt4 multimedia xml

dev-python/pygobject cairo

net-misc/ntp openntpd

x11-wm/compiz-fusion emerald kde

x11-wm/compiz kde

x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra libnotify

x11-libs/cairo glitz svg

x11-misc/google-gadgets networkmanager startup-notification

sys-auth/consolekit policykit

sys-apps/lm_sensors sensord

net-misc/iperf threads

media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta a52 alsa dvb dvd esd ffmpeg flac lame mad mpeg mythtv ogg oss taglib theora v4l2 vorbix xv

sys-block/parted device-mapper

kde-base/kdelibs -semantic-desktop

dev-python/PyQt4 declarative

sys-fs/udev hwdb

gnome-base/gvfs gdu cdda

media-libs/libpng apng

sys-kernel/xen-sources -build symlink hardened

app-emulation/xen -hardened custom-cflags -debug -pae

app-emulation/xen-tools -hardened custom-cflags -debug doc screen sdl vnc

media-libs/gd fontconfig truetype

dev-tex/latex2html png gif

>=app-text/texlive-core-2010-r1 xetex

app-office/libreoffice-bin java

#>=media-video/ffmpeg-0.7.1 -jpeg2k

#>=virtual/ffmpeg-0.6.90 jpeg2k

net-misc/curl nss

app-emulation/qemu-kvm alsa qemu-ifup sdl threads xen

sys-apps/usermode-utilities fuse

media-libs/phonon vlc

dev-lang/mono minimal

x11-libs/wxGTK tiff

media-libs/phonon-gstreamer vorbis

media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta vorbis musepack aac

kde-base/kopete msn skype sms webpresence yahoo

net-proxy/tsocks tordns

x11-libs/qt-declarative private-headers

x11-libs/qt-script private-headers

x11-libs/qt-core private-headers

x11-libs/qt-gui private-headers

media-video/miro libnotify musepack 

x11-misc/cairo-dock-plugins alsa musicplayer network-monitor terminal tomboy

media-gfx/digikam addressbook geolocation gphoto2 video thmedesigner 

media-plugins/kipi-plugins calendar cdr expoblending handbook ipod mjpeg redeyes scanner

kde-base/marble plasma

media-video/mjpegtools X mmx png sdl

#=kde-base/kdelibs-4.7.0 -semantic-desktop

#>=kde-base/pykde4-4.7.0 -semantic-desktop

#>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.7.0 -semantic-desktop

#>=kde-base/dolphin-4.7.0 -semantic-desktop

#kde-base/kdeplasma-addons -semantic-desktop

#kde-base/kdeplasma-addons -semantic-desktop 

#kde-base/plasma-workspace -semantic-desktop

#>=kde-base/activitymanager-4.7.0 -semantic-desktop

#>=kde-base/gwenview-4.7.0 -semantic-desktop

#>=kde-base/kget-4.7.0 -semantic-desktop

>=net-dns/avahi-0.6.30 mono
```

----------

## sebB

Dans ton package.use

```
kde-base/kdelibs -semantic-desktop 

kde-base/kdelibs semantic-desktop
```

Vire ces ligne car elle prennent le pas sur le make.conf et en plus elles sont en contradiction

Tant qu'a faire, vire tous les +/- semantic-desktop de ton package.use et laisse le dans le make.conf

Refait ensuite emerge -uDNvp world

EDIT: Tu pourra faire le ménage car t'as quelques doublons

----------

## spy20

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Dans ton package.use
> 
> ```
> kde-base/kdelibs -semantic-desktop 
> 
> ...

 

Suite a tes recommandations, voici ce que j'obtiens

```
# emerge -uDNvp world 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/lzo-2.05 [2.04] USE="static-libs -examples" 574 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libv4l-0.8.5 [0.8.4] 366 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Getopt-Long-2.380.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/Proc-Simple-1.300.0 [1.290.0] 17 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/file-5.08 [5.07-r3] USE="python static-libs zlib" 592 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/modemmanager-0.4_p20110205-r1 [0.4_p20110205] USE="-doc -policykit -test" 472 kB                                                                          

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/grantlee-0.1.8  USE="-debug -doc -test" 655 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r5 [0.7.3-r3] USE="dbus qt4 readline ssl -debug -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls -madwifi (-ps3) -wimax -wps" 1,600 kB                  

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/calibre-0.8.12 [0.8.10] USE="-bash-completion" 28,866 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.7.0  USE="handbook semantic-desktop* (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -ldap -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/activitymanager-4.7.0  USE="semantic-desktop* (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB                                                                      

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.7.0  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal)" 15,227 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepim-l10n-4.7.0  USE="handbook (-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="fr -ar -bg -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -ga -gl -he -hr -hu -ia -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -th -tr -ug -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB                               

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/pykde4-4.7.0  USE="semantic-desktop* (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB                                                                

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.7.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 1,172 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/gwenview-4.7.0  USE="handbook semantic-desktop* (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -kipi" 0 kB                                                              

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kabcclient-4.7.0  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/blogilo-4.7.0  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/amarok-2.4.3  USE="embedded lastfm mp3tunes mtp opengl player semantic-desktop* utils -cdda -daap -debug -ipod (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="fr -bg -ca -cs -da -de -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -it -ja -km -nb -nds -nl -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sl -sr -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_TW" 0 kB                                                

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepim-common-libs-4.7.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.7.0  USE="handbook python rss semantic-desktop* (-aqua) -debug -google-gadgets -gps (-kdeenablefinal) -qalculate -xinerama" 0 kB       

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/dolphin-4.7.0  USE="handbook semantic-desktop* (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -thumbnail" 0 kB                                                          

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kget-4.7.0  USE="handbook semantic-desktop* webkit (-aqua) -bittorrent -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -mms -sqlite" 0 kB                                        

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kontact-4.7.0  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.7.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.7.0  USE="handbook semantic-desktop* (-aqua)" 0 kB                                                                                 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/konsolekalendar-4.7.0  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB                                                                               

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer-4.7.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB                                                                                 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/akonadiconsole-4.7.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kalarm-4.7.0  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kleopatra-4.7.0  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/korganizer-4.7.0  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB                                                                            

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.7.0  USE="semantic-desktop* (-aqua) -attica -debug -desktopglobe -exif (-kdeenablefinal) -qalculate -qwt -scim" 0 kB                   

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/akregator-4.7.0  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB                                                                             

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kjots-4.7.0  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB                                                                                 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/knotes-4.7.0  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB                                                                                

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.7.0  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB                                                                          

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/knode-4.7.0  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB                                                                                 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ktimetracker-4.7.0  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB                                                                          

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepim-wizards-4.7.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kmail-4.7.0  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -test" 0 kB                                                                           

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.7.0-r1  USE="nls (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kde-meta-4.7.0  USE="nls semantic-desktop* -accessibility (-aqua) -oldpim -sdk" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/texlive-core-2011-r3 [2011-r2] USE="X xetex -cjk -doc -source -tk" 186 kB                                                                                 

Total: 44 packages (8 upgrades, 25 new, 11 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 49,721 kB

```

Vu tous les nouveaux paquets à installé, est-ce que le flag handbook est vraiment utile ?

J'en ai eu besoin pour ceci media-plugins/kipi-plugins calendar cdr expoblending handbook ipod mjpeg redeyes scanner

----------

## sebB

Ce n'est pas handbook qui te fait installer tous ces paquets mais plutot semantic-desktop.

En meme temps tu as installé kde-meta donc l'intégralité de kde.

EDIT: Essaye sans tu verras bien ce que ca faitLast edited by sebB on Thu Aug 04, 2011 4:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spy20

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Ce n'est pas handbook qui te fait installer tous ces paquets mais plutot semantic-desktop.
> 
> En meme temps tu as installé kde-meta donc l'intégralité de kde.

 

Très bien, je lance l'emerge et on verra ce qu'il se passe

----------

## spy20

Actuellement c'est OK.

Je ne rencontre plus le soucis du flag.

Donc je retiens qu'il faut prvilégier le make.conf lorsque que le flag est retenu par plusieurs paquets.

Merci à toi  :Smile: 

----------

